# building a trailer



## chduckman (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to build a trailer where should i start? less amount of money possible.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Go to craigslist and look. There are sorts of enclosed trailer all diffrent sizes for cheap. It isnt worth building one when you can get a used one cheaper.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i built an open trailer out of an old pop up camper. camper was free, $20 back for the scrap aluminum. I bought 2- 4x8x1/2 plywood, 8- 2x4 and a box of 3" screws. Maybe $100 in the whole thing. I replaced 1 tire. I kept one of the lights out of the camper and screwed it to the inside of trailer for a dome light. I cut the plywood the long way in half, 1 piece made both long sides. The other piece did the front. The other half I cut 2' wide pieces for back. Then used the rest to make end gate.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Good way to go depending on your situation. I can fit 3 blinds and 5 dozen full bodies in this. More pics if wanted.


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

I made this trailer from an older snowmobile trailer, it works great for me!!! I made it for under 600 bucks.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Start by looking in every backyard you drive by. My father drilled that into my head years ago. You'd be amazed what some people have that's just sitting there. I got an old 5x8 enclosed I'd let go for $250 but I'm in NY. Good Luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------

